# [US] FTC geht gegen SMS-Spammer vor



## Aka-Aka (13 März 2011)

FTC Files First Large-Scale SMS Spam Case | Mobile Marketing Watch



> The lawsuit,  filed late last month in U.S. District Court for the Central District   of California, alleges that the spammer, Phillip F***, sent  millions  of unsolicited text messages to consumers advertising loan  modification  and debt-relief programs. [...]
> F***  then sold the mobile numbers of respondents to third-parties as “loan  modification leads,” violating even more government regulations.


----------

